# iBook 2001 Dual USB - No Login Screen



## ccimino (Jul 21, 2008)

I recently bought a functional iBook from a closing business. It works fine except for the fact that it bypasses the login screen at start up and automatically logs in with limited authorization privileges. I have the owner/administrator password but I can't find a way to get the login screen to appear so I can as log on as the owner of the system to change things. I borrowed a copy of Os 9.2.1 (the same version as the os that is installed) to try and reformat the hd and started the iBook while holding down the "c" button. It opened the disk folder but wouldn't let me install anything. 

Is there a way to get the login screen to appear so that I can log on as the owner and change settings? Is there a way to stop this auto-login feature from occuring every time the system loads?

BTW - I'm fairly new to the Mac. 

Ibook 2001 Model 6497
Mac Os 9.2.1

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TD912 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi, OS 9.2.1 is fairly old, and unsupported. There's not much new software that works on it. I think the latest browser for it is Netscape 7.2.

Also, are you sure there is supposed to be a login screen? By default, OS9 was not meant to be multi-user, and the default user had administrator privileges.

I'd suggest installing at least OS 10.3 Panther. 10.4 Tiger is recommended. Maybe even 10.5 Leopard if your Mac meets the specs.

However, if you want to really want to reformat and install OS 9 again, make sure you are started from the CD, and look for a "Drive Setup" program on the install disk. This will format the drive so you can reinstall OS 9. Then you can run the installer program.

Note that if you are using a "restore" disk from a different model Mac (even if it's another model iBook), the install will not work at all. You need a full version of the OS to install properly.


----------



## ccimino (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I was able to start OS X by holding down the x button during start-up which solved my problem. 

Following on your suggestion, I'd like to upgrade the OS in order to use Airport with the WPA on my wireless router. How high an OS version can I go with the PowerPC G3 with 192mb memory?


----------



## TD912 (Jun 23, 2008)

With your current iBook's specs, you can upgrade to OS 10.3 "Panther", which is a bit old, but much better than the outdated OS9.

The max your Mac can be updated to is OS 10.4 Tiger. All you need is a RAM upgrade, as you need at least 256MB of memory or more to run it.

I recommend 512MB or more, if possible. Generally the more RAM = Faster Mac.

You can learn about what kind of RAM to get for your Mac here:
http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=iBook (G3 500MHz)&pl=Apple&cat=

Crucial RAM is sometimes expensive, so you can probably find some better deals on RAM elsewhere. Any brand RAM will work, as long as it meets the same specs listed.
http://www.welovemacs.com/apl144y512.html


----------

